# Central Illinois Native: Schwinn Built Pk



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Watched this guy for about six months on CL. Price was a bit much for an unequipped model; price dropped only a small amount twice and still there seemed to be no action. So, I finally called to go visit... I made my offer, and we proceeded with difficulty; I came home with it... only a little bit less than the last advertise. The seat, grips, and 26 X 1.75 tires, seemed to be the only non-OG parts. Folks have asked to see my progress; so, I begin this "project thread"... still un-sure whether an OG clean-up will ever please me. No matter what I do, I don't see the value of this guy skyrocketing; the value to me is that it was bought ~two years before, and ~one mile from where, I was born.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Early on, I asked questions from the CABE. This PK is an early 1946. It came with drop-center rims commonly found on 1941 and 1946 Schwinns. As I began to dis-assemble and clean, I found it was equipped with 'black-out' hubs, and black BB cups! This was a PLUS! [Schwinn's waste not want not policy]... In photos below you can see the tapered 'pencil' kickstand; definately a different install angle than the later Schwinn kickstand.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

really digging that name plate


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 16, 2016)

So, where are we now... many parts are cleaned and greased. I found two ca. 1946 'Just call me Squirt' decals on each fender dart. NO chrome or cad parts will shine. I have a broken stem; but, thankful that the fork was not split [common find when Schwinn stems are stubborn to remove]. I HAVE invested in a correct seat! Now the bike value has DOUBLED! [I might have to part out to make that true]. I have surprised myself with frame cleaning process. Below, a picture of a clean frame with my newly acquired Monrovia, CA seat... thank YOU, rustjunkie! I want to show it off! [Wheels were borrowed for photo shoot]. The original rims would not respond to cleaning; I'm really convinced I will refinish them.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 16, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> really digging that name plate View attachment 286357



Duly noted.... for now a photo?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2016)

Great save on the DX. I applaud you for keeping this bike in peoria or tazwell co. I've been saving St. Louis co badged bikes for a while now. Glad you got this bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

great job on the paint, that blue is a knockout


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice ! Recently cleaned up a 46 womens DX badged Our Own Hardware...EZ speed.
Has the same white with black pinstripe drop center rims, blackout hubs, and skiptooth set up !

My thought was that these surplus hubs and skiptooth sprockets may have been used for hardware store bikes ? My bike, like yours, seems totally original.
Friends of mine have chimed in that the wheels must have been rebuilt along the way by someone else, but I'm not feeling that's the case.
And here's another bike with the same set up to support that !


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 17, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Nice ! Recently cleaned up a 46 womens DX badged Our Own Hardware...EZ speed.
> Has the same white with black pinstripe drop center rims, blackout hubs, and skiptooth set up !
> 
> My thought was that these surplus hubs and skiptooth sprockets may have been used for hardware store bikes ? My bike, like yours, seems totally original.
> ...




***Jay these rims were used 1940-41, too, and on the 'cheaper' 1946 bikes alot; as, the Lobdell rims seemed to be in short supply [the other style for 1946... a *flat* dropped center rim that would in a couple years be replaced by the S-2]. *Also, *there is a CABER, username: REC, to whom you need to send [conv] your serial number and basic bike description. He is building a serial number history for [1946] Schwinn bikes; and, he will be able to give you some idea as to when [i.e. which quarter/which half of year model] your bike was built... thank you for your reply! pappy


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2016)

I Like !!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

*Yeow*, that turned out beautiful!!!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bri... Thank YOU! This is a case, tho, where the camera is more discerning in presenting a good show, than our tired old eyes-which always tell the truth, whole truth, nothing but the truth! That was the WD40 and 0000 pad senario; and it did change MUCH. Of ~six pre 1953 bikes [all post war] this one has the best 'quality-seal'... and I so much want to keep THAT. I'm thinking of doing an 8 hour 'Vincev' baptism in OA to see if we get any better [haven't been able to find a swimming pool FS]. I'm going to try the fenders/fork/chain guard first, tho.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

You might try Flitz followed by a paste wax,l I've had good results with that.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> You might try Flitz followed by a paste wax,l I've had good results with that.



Where do I look for _'Flitz'_?


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Where do I look for _'Flitz'_?




Free sample headed your way


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Bri... Thank YOU! This is a case, tho, where the camera is more discerning in presenting a good show, than our tired old eyes-which always tell the truth, whole truth, nothing but the truth! That was the WD40 and 0000 pad senario; and it did change MUCH. Of ~six pre 1953 bikes [all post war] this one has the best 'quality-seal'... and I so much want to keep THAT. I'm thinking of doing an 8 hour 'Vincev' baptism in OA to see if we get any better [haven't been able to find a swimming pool FS]. I'm going to try the fenders/fork/chain guard first, tho.




I wouldn't screw with it (perfection), may dull it


----------



## fattyre (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice to see that bike went to a good home.  I was really tempted to check that one out.   It looks great!  Can't wait to see the finished bike.


----------

